# Our new ground breaker - Mr. Grumbles



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I finally finished the prop I started months ago. I had actually planned to enter him into the $20 prop contest, but that sure didn't happen.

So here's Mr. Grumbles or sometime he's called Mr. Mumbles!

DSC05886 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC05889 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC05892 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

DSC05890 by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Me like! He has a nice rotting look to him.


----------



## Wispurs (Oct 9, 2012)

He's marvelous! Is that a replacement jaw he's holding?


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Good one!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Nice job with Mr G!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love the details and the arm position reaching out towards you!
Nice job!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks great.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Wispurs said:


> He's marvelous! Is that a replacement jaw he's holding?


Yes, yes, it is, and poor Mr Grumbles has no idea how to reattach it


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Looks great Spooky1. Very fun idea too!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Nicely done, the hair is a nice touch and a great wash job on the stone too.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks great! I noticed the hair too BD. It reminds me of Richard O'Brien in Rocky Horror Picture Show. And I love how he holds his jaw. I'd love to be able to teach hubby to do that. God knows I've tried to teach him to hold his tongue, and that's never worked.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

All your work paid off, this is a top notch prop!


----------



## dead hawk (Jun 5, 2012)

Awesome groundbreaker!! you did amazing detail spooks

My mothers boss looks like him scareme :3


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

He is wonderful! I especially love the wrinkly fleshy area under his missing jaw.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

If he could talk he'd be saying "yo, could ya help a brotha out?!"


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Terrormaster


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Very cool!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice work on mr. grumbles. Very unique and cool.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

I like Mr. Grumbles!


----------



## Lady in White (Nov 13, 2012)

Love it! I like how you handled the neck area.


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 9, 2010)

That's really cool, nice work!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments everyone. I ended up trying a couple new techniques, for me, on Mr. Grumbles. Much of it was with nylons and liquid latex. This was the first prop I've put hair on.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

He is something quite unique, and I love him! Great build!


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

xx


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

too funny!!! Looks GREAT!!!!


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Lovely work. He has a nice bluish dead guy tint to him.


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Hey Spooky, someone just wanted to drop by and say "aarrrgghhhagghhh" to Mr. Grumbles:


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Wicked!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

LOL!! I love the fact that he is holding his jaw bone!! Or is that a surrogate jaw bone hmmmm? Happy Haunting Spooky1!


----------

